# First Year for a Porch Haunt



## fun69ohguy (Sep 12, 2008)

This is my first year on hauntforum and here is a link to some pictures of my first attempt at a yard haunt.

This is the Drunk Clam pirate ship Halloween Yard Haunt 2008 - a set on Flickr

I will post up some videos soon. The entire ship is controlled by 2 Light-O-Rama 16 channel controllers.

Thanks to everyone for all your thoughts and designs and ideas I used from this site.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was really cool. I have never owned an LOR. Are they pretty good? I am more into Animated Lighting stuff.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pics are great..
good job


----------



## fun69ohguy (Sep 12, 2008)

*Ok I should have waited.*

I got the video up now too, I should have waiting to post this until it was all done, but I just got too excited.






Let me know what you think.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Very cool, I loved the whole thing


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

great job love the ship! She's a fine vessel!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow nice


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

DUDE! Great stuff! I have a porch haunt too, but nothing like that.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

First year, huh? Nice debut!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Where did you get the audio? - The part where they play the Pirates of the Caribbean theme and have a battle?


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Inventive isn't a word used often enough, but it applies here... to use the existing architecture is such an original way flows soooo nicely. Excellent work!


----------



## javamike9 (Aug 11, 2008)

blacklightmike said:


> Inventive isn't a word used often enough, but it applies here... to use the existing architecture is such an original way flows soooo nicely. Excellent work!


I agree. You have a great theme that integrates with your architecture perfectly.

Really sweet!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Great use of the space. Not a huge porch but so well thought out and implemented. Love the name "The Drunk Clam". Really pirate-y sounding. I have a few of the props you do so it was fun to see how you used them in your display. All very, very nice. BTW what material did you use for the side of the vessel? Turned out really nice.

Did you have ToTers come to your front door on the porch or did they go elsewhere off camera to get their treats? Curious when you ran the whole lights, camera, action scene--start of the night or throughout. 

I noticed you're from Sandusky. Spent some time during my high school years at the amusement park up there--skip days and graduation and summer time. Your haunt looks like it could have been a ride almost.

Thanks for posting and sharing.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Gee - just a porch...

Seriously awesome job!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - just wow. That is the porch of my dreams, btw - for every day, not just Halloween.  I loved the video - and I really liked the crow's nest on the roof. Can't have a pirate ship w/out a crows nest. You did a great job!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome!.........Well, that's all that I can come up with for a response. And a first-timer too! WOW!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!! That was so much fun to watch. GREAT JOB!! I think you did an excellent job, FIRST YEAR??? I cant wait to see what you do next year if thats what you do on a first year!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice. favorite picture:









Very cool porch!


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

I want the Audio too! This turned out really cool. Party of my yard is a pirate theme and we built a ship this year too, but the audio and lighting you have really is the icing on the cake. Looks like I'm going to have to look into using an LOR in the future.

Great job!


----------



## fun69ohguy (Sep 12, 2008)

I used Adobe Audition to mix up a bunch of stuff i downloaded online. Even just the cannon sound is a sound effect clip that i downloaded and just repeated throughout the clip.


----------



## fun69ohguy (Sep 12, 2008)

Spookie said:


> BTW what material did you use for the side of the vessel? Turned out really nice.
> 
> The sides is just a piece of cheap wood paneling i bought at Lowes. That I just cut a curve up to the bow.
> 
> ...


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome job.. heeh the Drunk Clam.. Family Guy fan?


----------

